#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Hadieth over het Paradijs

## nl moslima

"De mensen van het Paradijs zullen het Paradijs binnengaan, terwijl zij de lengte hebben van Adam (vrede zij met hem), namelijk zestig ellen van de onderarm van een engel. De schoonheid van Yusuf (vrede zij met hem), de leeftijd van Isa (vrede zij met hem), namelijk 33 jaar en zij zullen de taal van Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) spreken. Zij zullen onbehaard zijn en geen baard hebben en hun oogleden zullen geaccentueerd zijn. 

Deze hadith is overgeleverd door Anas ibn Malik (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem). De hadith is sahih verklaard door Al-Albaanie en is opgenomen in Silsilat Al-Ahadith As-Sahihah (2512).

----------


## nl moslima

Anas ibn Maalik (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn)zei:

"Wellicht denken jullie dat de rivieren van het Paradijs beddingen in de grond hebben. Neen, bij Allah! Voorwaar, zij stromen op de oppervlakte van de grond. De ene oever ervan is van diamant en de andere oever is van robijn. Het zand ervan is van pure muskus." 


Een authentieke overlevering. Zie Sahieh at-Targhieb wat-Tarhieb (3723) van al-Albaanie.

----------


## Broederrr

Maa-sha'Allaah

----------


## Marocc_man



----------


## shab islam

Inchallah zullen we allemaal jannatul firdaus binnengaan.

----------

